# Same image....different technique



## terri (Sep 19, 2003)

This is the same shed image.   I did an image transfer, using Polaroid 669 film.   Oh, and notice the newbie mistake of the reversed image.....heehee...

Any general preference between techniques?


----------



## motcon (Sep 19, 2003)

i very much prefer this one. i was prepared to state that the image reversal doesn't matter, but it does; it has a natural right to left feel. i think i would've like 3/4" cropped off the bottom. a 1/4" from the hedge row.

to what did you transfer the emulsion?

nice work.


----------



## terri (Sep 19, 2003)

Thank you!!   

I used plain old Arches watercolor paper, I think 300#.... yeah, 300# because you have to soak it so it will accept the transfer, and you need some paper with some backbone to it.   

Yeah, the reversal was annoying.   Newbie mistake, but I dug the look of the image anyway.   I should try it again.   

Polaroid film isn't the cheapest.   669 is not too bad, still over a buck an image, so you don't want to waste a lot of it.   I used a Daylab and I don't think I even ran a test - just shot it, gave about a 12 second pull and slapped that puppy on the receptor.   When I looked at the positive and saw it was correct, I knew my transfer would be backwards.....   :? 

The other one was done with Time Zero, which is the best Polaroid film for manipulations.   It's not a technique everyone likes.   You can go from mildly Impressionistic to total Dr. Seuss-land, or somewhere in between.


----------



## motcon (Sep 19, 2003)

terri said:
			
		

> You can go from mildly Impressionistic to total Dr. Seuss-land, or somewhere in between.



actually, it's both of these eras that i dislike (yah, i think dr.Seuss qualifies as an era). this image strikes me as surreal and ethereal; two things that continually rivet my eyes when well done. 

do keep in mind that the other transfer that you posted is very good, but you will always get from me a response that ties into either objectivity or subjectivity - i won't confuse these issues. objectively, the other image has been done quite well, but subjectively the 'feel' is something that i personally don't like. there is no reason that you would need to know that, so i refrain from comment. this image appeals to me subjectively and i stated my minor compositional niggle.

again, nice stuff.


----------



## terri (Sep 19, 2003)

Art is nothing if not subjective - if it doesn't hit you right, it's all over.   I'm not sure there IS an objective way to describe our reactions to various stuff.   

Like sitting around drinking wine with a bunch of wine geeks, and listening to them go on and on about some 95-point Bordeaux, and mouth feel and tannin and finish - when all I might be thinking is, this crap tastes like cat pee, and I want to dump it down the nearest drain.    uke-rig: 

Tastes cannot be forced, and everyone's taste is his own!   

btw.... I grew up on the Sneetches, babe ("No kind of Sneetch is the best on the beach"), and I think our Impressionist artists were a gift to mankind....  but that's just me!!    :sun:


----------



## motcon (Sep 19, 2003)

i'm a wine geek (burgundy happy).

i'm an art geek.

i'm bauhaus http://www.bauhaus.de/ influenced.

the absence of a collective objective structure lends itself to....well....crayons on closet wall art.

but that's just me


----------



## terri (Sep 19, 2003)

A wine geek?!?   Really?   Well, cheers! &lt;clink>   Tonight, in between uploading I've been sipping on a very nice little Cotes-du-Rhone, great QPR, low-production Saint Cosme 2002 for a mere $16....perfect for an exhausted woman.   

Burgundy....what's not to love, but the price?       I make do with some Oregon pinots.     

My, but we're off topic.    8) 

Hey, thanks for the link.   An awesome looking place!!   This kind of stuff is definite eye-candy, I love the graphic starkness of it....but when I left the recent Impressionist's exhibit at the High Museum I had tears in my eyes from van Gogh's "Prison Yard".... it tore me up.


----------



## motcon (Sep 19, 2003)

we may be a weeeeeeeeee bit off topic, but _it is_ the official grand opening of the alternative forum and you hit it with style. so hell, crystal to the lips.

chateau de pommard, Louis LaPlanche 1996. don't care if i see another day after that.

i have some cyans/van dykes/gums/hies to scan. i'll get to posting some in the upcoming days.


----------



## motcon (Sep 19, 2003)

hahahahahhaha....ha. i just now noticed the sneetches comment. personally, i didn't grow up '_on_' them, but with them   


http://www.seussville.com/seussville/games/sneetches/game.html


----------



## terri (Sep 20, 2003)

OMG!!   A Sneetches Belly Game!!   Now that cracks me UP.    :goodvibe: 

You have expensive tastes in vino.....it's a fine thing to see.   I'm partial to big fat Italians, preferably from Tuscany.    :mrgreen:    

Yes, PLEASE, get some stuff posted in here..... it's quite strange being The Lone Poster.   Carlita needs to upload some stuff, too, this was all her idea, so we owe her a shout out of Thanks!


----------



## motcon (Sep 20, 2003)

terri said:
			
		

> You have expensive tastes in vino.....it's a fine thing to see.




wellllllllll, tonight it's a 2001 Georges Duboeuf beaujolais. all of nine bucks, but incredibly chewy. yum.



			
				terri said:
			
		

> I'm partial to big fat Italians, preferably from Tuscany.    :mrgreen:



a lot of them in my family. uncle lefty comes to mind, but he wouldn't be any good for you as he got his name because he could never do anything right...



			
				terri said:
			
		

> Carlita needs to upload some stuff, too, this was all her idea, so we owe her a shout out of Thanks!



OLA Carlita!!  the rest of this bottle shall be sipped in your honor.


i'm off to the darkroom.....some hie stuff coming. 


my theme tonight is a line from an Amy Speace song; 
"don't be too attached to things like glass and strings...that's all love is."


----------



## terri (Sep 20, 2003)

> my theme tonight is a line from an Amy Speace song;
> "don't be too attached to things like glass and strings...that's all love is."



How intriguing!   Can't wait to see your stuff!   

Ah yes....  good old uncle Lefty....  I knew that comment of mine could come back to haunt me the second I hit "submit"!!     :lmao:   

Tonight I had a Rochioli zinfandel from Russian River Valley....they are renowned for their great pinots, but this '01 zin was a jammin' little bottle of wine!   Red zin and pizza - ah, relaxation!


----------

